# Sue Perkins tribute to her beagle- Pickles



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I saw this earlier and wanted to share. Its so touching (and often funny), a wonderful tribute filled with love & humour for her beloved Pickle. I can relate to so much of this - as I'm sure many can.

A letter to Pickle >>

My darling girl, First, a confession: I had you killed. I planned it and everything; asked the vet round and a nurse in a green uniform with white piping - all with the express intention of ending your life. Yes, I know. I know you had no idea, because I had been practicing for weeks how to keep it from you, and how - when that time came - I could stop my chest from bursting with the fear and horror and unbearable, unbearable pain of it all.

I sat there, in your kitchen (it was always your kitchen), numb, and filled in a form about what to do with your remains. I ticked boxes as you lay wheezing in your sleep on the bed next door. I made a series of informed, clinical decisions on the whys and wherefores of that beautiful, familiar body that had started to so badly let you down. Then, once the formalities were over, I came in and did what I've done so many days and nights over so many months and years. I lay behind you, left arm wrapped round your battle-scarred chest and whispered into your ear.

I love you.

So that was my secret. And I kept it from you until your ribs stopped their heaving and your legs went limp and your head fell as heavy as grief itself in my arms. Then, when I knew you were no longer listening, I let it out - that raging, raging river of loss. I cried until my skin felt burnt and my ears grew tired from the sound of it all.
It wasn't pretty.

OK. Confession over

Now what you also need to know is that this is NOT a eulogy. Quite frankly Pickle, you don't deserve one, because, as you are well aware, your behavior from birth, right up to the bitter end, was unequivocally terrible. As a pup, you crunched every CD cover in the house for fun. You chewed through electrical cable and telephone wires. You ripped shoes and gobbled plastic. You dived into bins, rolled in **** and licked piss off of pavements. You ate my bedposts.

As an adult you graduated to raiding fridges and picnics, you stole ice cream from the mouths of infants, you jumped onto Christmas tables laden with pudding and cake and blithely walked through them all, inhaling everything in your wake. You puked on everything decent I ever owned. You never came when called, never followed a path, never observed the green cross code and only sat on command when you could see either a cube of cheese or chicken in my hand (organic, or free-range at a push) And last, but not least, you shat in my bed (yes, I know they were dry and discreet little shits, but they are still shits, you ****) Here's another thing, while I'm at it 
.
I'm angry. Why? Because you, madam, are a liar. You made me think you were OK. You allowed me to drop you off at our mate Scarlett's farm and leave you there for weeks while I went away working thinking that all was well. Yet it wasn't, was it? The cancer fire was already lit, sweeping through your body, laying waste to it while my back was turned

I look back at photos sent to me whilst I was way from you, and I can see it now - that faint dimming of the eyes, the gentle slackening of muscle. The tiniest, tiniest changes in that cashmere fur of yours. It haunts me still. Had I been there, I would have noticed, would I not? Me, your anxious guardian and keeper of eleven and a half years.

I found out about the lump the day I landed. Scarlett rang me with the news as I boarded a train for Willesden Junction. The most momentous moments can come at the most banal. It had just appeared, out of nowhere, as surprising and fast as you, on your neck. You never did anything by halves, and there it was, the size of a lemon, wrapped round your lymph.

I took you home the next day, to Cornwall, the place that we love best, and you allowed me, for a while at least, to believe that nothing was wrong. We rose at sunset, in the light of those Disney-pink skies, and walked the ancient tracks together - before you got bored and veered off, full tilt, in search of the latest scent.

But your lies could only carry you so far before your body gave you away. I saw your chest starting to heave when you took a breath at night. Your bark became hoarse. You no longer tore around the house causing havoc. You were biddable (you were never biddable), you ate slowly (oh, don't be ridiculous)

Yet still, the denial. Forgive me for that. After all, we'd beaten it before, you and I. Twice. Even when the vet told me your lungs were hung with cancerous cobwebs and there was nothing more to be done, I went out and started doing. I sped to the health food store and returned with tinctures and unguents and capsules. And there you were having to eat your precious last dinners covered in the dusty yellow pall of turmeric and a slick of Omega 3s. So silly. So silly, in retrospect. I should have let you eat cake and biscuits and toast and porridge. But I thought I could save you. I really thought I could.

I didn't ever believe that something as alive as you could ever succumb to something as ordinary as death.

After all, how could you be sick, when you ran and jumped and played, day after day after day? And then, I got it. You were doing it all for me. You were dragging yourself into the light, every morning, for me.
All of it. For me.

And as fierce and possessive as my love was, I couldn't let you do that any more.

You were eighty years old, by human reckoning. You were eighty years old and you still flew into the boot of the car without assistance
(assistance is for old dogs, you didn't know how to be an old dog), you still strode the Heath with that graceful, lupine lope of yours. You skidded round corners, you sniffed and barked and hectored and lived to life's outer margins. On the day you died, you pottered for over an hour in the meadows with the sun on your back, without a care in the world. I am so very grateful for that.

When someone once took a punch at me, you leaped in the air and took it. When I discovered I couldn't have children, you let me use your neck as a hankie. You were my longest relationship, although I think any decent psychologist would have deemed us irredeemably co-dependent. You were the engine of my life, the metronome of my day. You set the pulse and everything and everyone moved to it. What a skill. I woke to your gentle scratch on the door. (it wasn't gentle, it was horrific and you have destroyed every door in every house we have lived in - I am just trying to make you sound nice) and the last sound at night was the sound of you crawling under your blanket and giving that big, deep, satisfied sigh.

I have said I love you to many people over many years; friends, family, lovers. Some you liked, some you didn't. But my love for you was different. It filled those spaces that words can't get to.

You were the peg on which I hung the all the baggage that couldn't be
named. You were the pure, innocent joy of grass and sky and wind and sun. It was a love beyond the limits of patience and sense and commensuration. It was as nonsensical as it was boundless. You alchemist. You nightmare. Thank you for walking alongside me* during the hardest, weirdest, most extreme times of my life, and never loving me less for the poor choices I made and the ridiculous roads I took us down.

Thank you, little Pickle. I love you.

From the four eyed one who shouted at you, held you, laughed at you, fed you and, for some reason utterly unbeknownst to you, put all your **** in bags. X Pickle Perkins Born 20-08-02 Skipped to next destination: 14-01-14

* I say alongside, you're a beagle. More like 400 yards to the right. In
a thicket

.A letter to Pickle.


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

A very moving tribute and you're quite right it made me laugh and fill up at times. Thank you for sharing it


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

That was truly fantastic and deeply moving. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've only read half of it and I'm in tears.:crying:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

:cryin:

So beautiful and so sad

Thank you for posting Noush xxx


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I read this earlier on another forum and was very moved. I gave Daisy an extra tight cuddle afterwards.


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm not easily moved, but that has me in tears  
Beautifully touching


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, shouldn't have read that after my night shift.  Just hoping that day for us is years away. Beautifully written thank you for sharing it Sue is probably my favourite comedian.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh that made my eyes leak, I really like Sue Perkins and that cements it  lovely just lovely


----------

